# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  بيت البكاء

## محجوب الخير

*


بقلم الفاتح جبرة


ملاح قرع وبامية مفروكة وكسرة وصحن سلطة و(ملاحة) ... ده كان الأكل فى بيوتالبكا قبل أن يصبح (البكاء ذاتو) مظهر إجتماعى ونوع من أنواع (الفشخرة)بعد أن اجتاحت البلد أعداد مهولة من (المليارديرات الجدد) أصبحت تؤثرسلوكياً على بقية الطبقات الأخرى حتى صارت (الفاتحة) هى الفرق الوحيد بينالأتراح والأفراح!
عندما توفى رجل الأعمال (محجوب يورو) قامت أسرته بفتح أبواب (الفيلا)الفاخرة لأفواج المعزين علاوة على (صيوان) ضخم نصب بطول الشارع العريضمزود بعدد مهول من مكيفات الهواء تغطى أرضيته (السجاد) لزوم (عدم الغباروكده)!
عند موعد الغداء انتشر أفراد يرتدون زياً موحداً يحملون (صوانى الأكل)النيكل الناصعة التى ترتاح بداخلها أطباق المشويات والمحمرات والمقبلاتوقطع الرغيف الفاخر بينما وضعت امام كل صينية عدد من زجاجات المياهالمعدنية البااااردة!
فى صالون النساء جلست مرافى (فى الأصل ست البنات قبل أن يصبح محجوب يورو رجلأعمال) جلست على سرير خشبى مستورد عليه ملاية قطيفة تتلقى التعازى منجاراتها وصويحباتها اللواتى جئن وهن فى كامل زينتهن (ناقشات) الحنة الماخمج يرتدين ثياب (الشيفون) المطرزة والشباشب ذات الكعب (البلية) تمتلئأياديهن ورقابهن بآخر صيحات سوق الدهب فى (دبى) وبقية العواصم الخليجية!
- 

كلمتى (عوضية ردحى) ؟
همست (سوسو) لجارتها وصديقتها (نوسة) والتى مالت قريبا منها وهى تجيبها:
- 

والله (عوضية ردحى) دى قالو عندها مناسبت بكاء فى (مدنى) سافرت مشتليها، قمت مشيت لى (هاجر حى ووب) قالو ليا عندها إرتباط خارجى فى (دبى) فىواحد من ناس الجالية مات هناك أها فى الأخير مشيت كلمت ليكى (حنان سكليب) لقينا ما عندها ارتباط ووقعت العقد مع مدير أعمالا! وأديتو مليون عربونمقدم. 
- 
وشالت منك البيانات!
- 
أديتا ليها كووولها... المرحوم كان شغال شنو؟ وعندو كم عمارة؟ وقاعديتبرع لى ياتو (نادى) وإشترى ليهم كم (لاعب)؟ وعربيتو الراكبا نوعا شنو؟وموبايلو الشايلو موديلو كم؟
انتهت مجموعات النساء من تناول طعام الغداء الفندقى (الما خمج) ثم جئن لهنبالتحلية (باسطة وبسبوسة وكنافة وعين جمل وأم على) شئ باللوز وشئ بالجوزوشئ يالما بعرفو شنو داااك وبعد أن (ضربن) بدأن فى زحزحة الكراسى (البامبو) والجلوس كيمان كيمان (للشمارات) وهن يمسكن بثرامس الشاى (المذهبة) المتشابهة (الكبيرة حقت الشاى والصغيرة للجبنة) التى تفوح من (فناجينها) رائحة (المستكا).
وفجأة دخلت إلى الصالون شابة (آخر شياكة) ذات مظهر يطابق كثيرا مظهرمغنيات هذا الزمان يمشى خلفها ستة (شابات آخريات) من نفس الشاكلة يرتدينزياً موحداً وهن يرفعن أياديهن عاليا فى حركات متتابعة ويصحن بصوت كالجرسيشق عنان السماء:
ووووب ووووب ووووووووووب..
ثم تبدأ (حنان سكليب) فى السكلى و(الوصف) وهن يرددن خلفها:
- 

ووووب عليا والله ليا يا حسن يوروو يا البتدى البتدورو والما بتدورو
ووووب عليا والله يا صغير وجاهل يا البتجيب القروش بالساهل
يا ود امي.. هيء يء يء يء ..
الكورس : وووب ... وووب ...ووووووووب
الليله يا حليلك يا زين الرجال ياملك الدولار يا البتستر الحال
الليله يا حليلك يا البتشيل من البنوك وتشتت قبال ما يلحقوك
يا ود امي.. هيء يء يء يء ..
الكورس: وووب ... وووب ...ووووووووب
الليلة وينك إنتا يا الإسبليت هبوبك والهمر ركوبك
الليله وينك إنتايا البنيت المقصورة وركبت النافورة
الليله وينك إنتا يا أب جيوب منفخة وأب عربية مصفحة
يا ود امي.. هيء يء يء يء ..
الكورس: وووب ... وووب ...ووووووووب
يا حليلك الليلهيا البتفك الصعيبة ويا البتسجل اللعيبة
يا حليلك الليله يا جوكى البنوك يا التهريبك بالسنبوك
يا ود امي.. هيء يء يء يء ..
الكورس: وووب ... وووب ...ووووووووب
ثم تعدل (حنان سكليب) توبا الشفون (الترانسبيرنت) الكان واقع وتنظر للكورسخلفها نظرة الفنان الذى يود أن (يختم) الأغنية فيبدأن فى (تحرير) البكاءويرفعن أصواتهن ويضربن بأياديهن ليبدين زينتهن (دهب دبى وكده) ... ووب وبوب وب ووووووووب ثم يتوقفن فى لحظة واحدة بإشارة من (حنان سكليب)! التىتجلس على أقرب كرسى وتتناول علبة مناديل الورق وتخرج منديلين تمسح بهماحبات العرق التى تساقطت بفعل المجهود رغم برودة التكييف ثم تلتفت إلىالنسوة اللواتى كن فى الصالون يتابعون (فاصل السكليب) قائلة:
غايتو.. جنس بخلن عليكن .. أول مرة أمشى ليا (بيت بكا) ما ينقطوا ليا فيهو!!
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*التحية للاستا الكبير الفاتح جبرا والتحية ليك انت كمان
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكورين

نجيكم في الأفراح ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*بالمناسبة بيت البكا
انا بقيت بقول ليه بيت الضحك
                        	*

----------

